# Low Calorie Diets



## maddisonsquare (Jul 1, 2016)

Good evening, hope you are all well. I was just wondering what peoples thoughts are on Low Calorie Diets, like Cambridge Weight Loss Plan. 
If someone has a lot of weight to loose and is on Metformin, would a diet like this be helpful?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 1, 2016)

I am a T1 diabetic & never in my life been on a low calorie diet.  Carbs is the thing for me  might be different for T2


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 1, 2016)

Personally I don't count calories, carbs are my thing (and more than that, the quality of the carbs)


----------



## grovesy (Jul 1, 2016)

You have to find what works for you and can be maintained long term. Initially I lost a lot of weight but I could not maintian the way of eating long term. I have over the last 2 1/2 years reduced my carbohydrates and my portions and have steadily lost weight, and I have more stable blood sugars too!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 1, 2016)

Personally I've cut down on vegetables that grow underground as they are often high in carbs, bread, rice and pasta but I'm not low carbing and I'm slowly losing weight. 
I've never tried a specific diet so I can't comment on different diets.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2016)

grovesy said:


> You have to find what works for you and can be maintained long term. Initially I lost a lot of weight but I could not maintian the way of eating long term. I have over the last 2 1/2 years reduced my carbohydrates and my portions and have steadily lost weight, and I have more stable blood sugars too!


Makes sense to me


----------



## Lilian (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a lot of weight to lose.   I was on insulin and metformin.   I went on Lighterlife for a year (not one cheat) as I was not a fast loser,  and was able to stop taking insulin, but stayed on metformin.     After the first few days you no longer feel hungry and provided you do not cheat are unlikely to feel hungry.  The reason being is that if you are on a good quality pack (some of the cheaper ones have more sugar), it has all the nutrition your body needs and your energy then comes from your own stored fat.   The only downside is that it is so easy to put all the weight back on as soon as you come off it      If you cheat your body goes back to carbs as it's fuel so will need a few days to go back to fat burning, and until it goes back you will be hungry.  Obvious really, if it is carb burning and you are not giving it carbs you will feel hungry.    If it is fat burning and you have fat on your body it will be getting it's fuel so wont be hungry.


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you so much Lilian. And well done on losing your weight. That is an amazing achievement. I lost a lot on the plan I am thinking of following, but that was over 20 years old. It was successful and I kept it off until I became pregnant and the only reason I put it back on was because I simply ate and still eat too much. 

My plan was to lose a few stone initially on this plan and then swap to another plan where I could learn portion control etc and still lose weight. In my head it works haha
/


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 5, 2016)

maddisonsquare said:


> swap to another plan


Personally I am not fond of "plans", my approach is to find a Way of Eating which I will find sustainable for life....


----------

